
The internet as an engine of liberation is an innocent fraud - jonbaer
https://aeon.co/essays/the-internet-as-an-engine-of-liberation-is-an-innocent-fraud
======
kfnn
I'm disappointed this article didn't get much attention here. I've loved
Carr's 'The Shallows' [1]. Definitely a recommended read for IT people.

[https://www.amazon.com/Shallows-What-Internet-Doing-
Brains/d...](https://www.amazon.com/Shallows-What-Internet-Doing-
Brains/dp/0393339750)

